# Are you Dave, Steve, Mike, Al, Chris?



## ChrisandJohn

Which is the most popular / common name on MHF?


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Well, I've voted for Chris. :lol: :lol: 


Chris


----------



## camper69

Apparently I was going to be called David but my parents changed their minds.

Derek


----------



## stickie

My name is Steve, but am told due to having less than 5 posts I am unable to vote? Didn't realise the importance of this survey, sorry. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon12.gif


----------



## BritStops

I've often wished I had a more unusual name, or even a decent nickname. 

One of my son's friends turned 18 and changed his name by deed poll from Dylan (which as a Steve I count as pretty exciting / cool!) to Izzy. :roll: 

Suppose I could always get a personalised number plate by changing my name to L276 WTY...

Steve (of course)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

So we Daves are outnumbered by the Micks 2 to 1

Makes us even more special :lol: 

David Thomas p


----------



## aldra

wont the female element skew this pole?

Plenty for Chris

There may be one or two female Micks (Michaela)

Or Steves(Stephanie)

But mostly it will be the other button

Aldra


----------



## 96299

I just voted for the Steve's entry.

Steve


----------



## bognormike

stickie said:


> My name is Steve, but am told due to having less than 5 posts I am unable to vote? Didn't realise the importance of this survey, sorry. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon12.gif


steve

post another couple of these and you should be there! One of those quirks in MHF :roll:


----------



## b2tus

How about a poll for the most uncommon christian (am I allowed to use that term?? name on MHF?

I'll kick off with..... Brent.


----------



## GEMMY

I'm Anthony :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My brother is named Tony.
Hes tony brother I have. :lol: :lol: 

He was born on birthday.

Now we are beating the Micks.

David p


----------



## Christine600

I voted  

As for names I think mine were in fashion and a lack of imagination is behind the naming. What were they thinking? :wink: 

As for now the most popular name is None?


----------



## 96299

b2tus said:


> How about a poll for the most uncommon christian (am I allowed to use that term?? name on MHF?
> 
> I'll kick off with..... Brent.


We nearly called our son Brent, but Kai was shorter and would save on ink. :lol:

Steve


----------



## teensvan

I just voted for me.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Cheers :wink:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I voted
> 
> As for names I think mine were in fashion and a lack of imagination is behind the naming. What were they thinking? :wink:
> As for now the most popular name is None?


*Christine* What a pretty name :!: It's Always been one of my Favourites.


----------



## Penquin

As a David I had to vote, 

I was born on 1st March and Mum was so unwell that days later when asked what I should be called, the nurses suggested David as 1st March is St David's Day........

apparently it means "beloved one"  

I would love to be able to meet the nurses and thank them, it's a great name IMO......

Dave


----------



## tubbytuba

Mmmmm Steve does seem an awfully common name....

You can call me Tubby

I believe it means the errrr tubby one


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> *Christine* What a pretty name :!: It's Always been one of my Favourites.


Thanks Phil - could have been worse.  I guess no matter what you are named when you grow up you think some other name sounds so much better.


----------



## mikebeaches

Well, I thought I'd better add my vote :lol:


----------



## Stanner

b2tus said:


> How about a poll for the most uncommon christian (am I allowed to use that term?? name on MHF?
> 
> I'll kick off with..... Brent.


What's unusual about that name?
I went to school (40+ years ago) with a Brent Newton-Mold, later (so I've heard) he was an air steward on one of the BOAC planes blown up in the desert by the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawson's_Field_hijackings


----------



## Pusser

At Ganges we had a chap whose surname was Darling. (Not sure if he ended up the Chancellor). And there was another chap whose surname was Deer.

THey used to really p off the Instructors by shouting to each other across the parade ground,

"Mornin' Deer"

"Hello Darling. Lovely day"

Another chap on board Virago ( I think) had a surname Nelson.

When he got tanked up and was stopped by the Navy Patrol and asked for his name he always answered, (of course) ... Nelson....

....and was always arrested on the spot for being cheeky.

Sorry this has nothing to do with Christian names and nor has this.

In the first weeks of training we had to chain stitch our names into all our uniform bits having first stamped the name with a wood block and then filling it in with red wool. It took me about 3 weeks to do all my kit and my whole name had only 9 letters.

Imagine my good mate who had the name Thomas Honiton-Sawyer. Poor sod never got finished so we all bundled in and took an item each and sewed his name in for him. He had blisters on his fingers.

Sorry that again had nothing to do with anything but I couldn't think of anything else to say.


----------



## mandyandandy

Think its a bit obvious which we went for   

Mandy


----------

